# ENTRIES ARE CLOSED - Win A Kindle 3 And A $50 Amazon Gift Card!



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

*NOTE: ENTRIES ARE OFFICIALLY CLOSED*​
*THE GREAT INDIE BOOK CONTEST!*

Buy an indie book, win a Kindle 3! Buy an indie book, win a Kindle 3! Buy an indie book, win a Kindle 3! 

So, you guys probably noticed that I didn't do a gift card giveaway for October. It's become sort of a tradition. But I had to hold off so that I could afford the November give away. Which begins right now. 

Here's the deal. I've been working to promote Indie writers, and I still believe that more and more indies deserve a shot. That's why I do the giveaways. This month, however, in addition to giving away a gift card, my friends and I are giving away a brand new Kindle 3. All you have to do to be eligible is purchase an indie book *during the month of November 2010* and forward the receipt (or a screencap of the receipt) to [email protected] It can be ANY indie book, it *does not* have to be one written by any of the contest sponsors (listed below).

*The contest officially ends at 11:59PM Eastern Time, November 30,2010.*

I will keep track of all entries, and announce the winner on December 15th, 2010. The winner will have their choice of a Kindle 3 WiFi and a $50 Amazon gift card OR a Kindle 3 Wireless (no gift card).

I couldn't do this by myself, however. Below is a list of the contest sponsors:

David McAfee
David Dalglish
Daniel Arenson
Michael Crane
John Fitch V

Want more details? Visit the contest website:

http://www.danielarenson.com/WinAKindle.htm

Have a GREAT November, all. And Good Luck!


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Thank you for organizing this, David.  I'm proud to be one of the sponsors.  Good luck to everyone who plays!


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Daniel Arenson said:


> Thank you for organizing this, David. I'm proud to be one of the sponsors. Good luck to everyone who plays!


I would also like to echo that statement. Thank you and it's an honor.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Just because I was curious, I went and checked to see how many books I bought by Indie authors last month... 15, not counting all those free ones at the beginning of the month.   Guess I'll have to take a look at my list of books I still want to get. 

Thanks for doing this, you guys!


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Emily King said:


> Just because I was curious, I went and checked to see how many books I bought by Indie authors last month... 15, not counting all those free ones at the beginning of the month.  Guess I'll have to take a look at my list of books I still want to get.
> 
> Thanks for doing this, you guys!


Thank YOU, Emily, and good luck winning that Kindle 3.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Good luck to all who choose to enter. Besides, a Kindle is a GREAT Christmas present: we're sure there's someone in your family, or maybe even a friend, who wants a Kindle but can't afford one. 

All it takes is one entry.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Me Again, folks!

Thank you all for participating. I've gotten quite a few entries already. 

I do want to note that in order to be eligible, the book purchase must be from November 2010 (see bolded text in original post). Reciepts dated prior to November 1, 2010 are not eligible.

Sorry.


----------



## John Hartness (Aug 3, 2009)

Great giveaway, David!


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Also, if you'd like to help out and support indie books... tell your friends. If you have a blog, website, newsletter, or facebook profile, please spread the word. We're not doing this just to sell our own books, but to support quality indie publishing in general. There are plenty of well-written indie books out there just waiting to be discovered. I hope this contest helps these books find the audience they deserve.

So if you'd like to share, here's that link again: http://www.DanielArenson.com/WinAKindle.htm

Thanks to everyone who's entered so far, and GOOD LUCK!

Daniel


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

John Hartness said:


> Great giveaway, David!


Thanks, John. I hope you sell a few dozen copies as people try to win.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Are you guys letting people know if their entries don't count for some reason?

I shared the link on facebook... I hope this generates a bunch of sales for you guys!


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Emily King said:


> I shared the link on facebook... I hope this generates a bunch of sales for you guys!


Thanks! We appreciate it.  Like it's been said, this is more than just a contest to us. It's a way to get the word out on indie authors and encourage people to check them out. That was the main reason I wanted to join in on this one!


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Emily King said:


> Are you guys letting people know if their entries don't count for some reason?
> 
> I shared the link on facebook... I hope this generates a bunch of sales for you guys!


Oh, good call. I should email those people who sent me entries that don't qualify.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Awesome contest! I just entered.

Since the purpose of this contest seems to be for people to discover indie authors, I guess I should share the book I just bought:


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

And remember, folks: Just because we're the ones running the contest, it doesn't mean it has to be our books. It can be ANY indie book from Kindleboards. 

JFV


----------



## ajeh (Oct 30, 2010)

Does the book have to be a "Kindlebook"?  I have an eReader but it's not a Kindle (I'm saving up for one) and would gladly support but I don't want to be stuck with a book I can't read.  If the indie authors on kindleboards have their books listed on smashwords in another format, can I purchase there instead and still enter the contest?


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

ajeh said:


> Does the book have to be a "Kindlebook"? I have an eReader but it's not a Kindle (I'm saving up for one) and would gladly support but I don't want to be stuck with a book I can't read. If the indie authors on kindleboards have their books listed on smashwords in another format, can I purchase there instead and still enter the contest?


Absolutely! You can buy an indie book from Smashwords, Kobo, Sony, Kindle, Nook, Apple, or any other outlet. It can even be a print book.


----------



## ajeh (Oct 30, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> Absolutely! You can buy an indie book from Smashwords, Kobo, Sony, Kindle, Nook, Apple, or any other outlet. It can even be a print book.


Awesome. Thanks!


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

This rocks. I'm in. Is it one entry per purchase. Or can we only enter once?


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

monkeyluis said:


> This rocks. I'm in. Is it one entry per purchase. Or can we only enter once?


One per purchase.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

monkeyluis said:


> This rocks. I'm in. Is it one entry per purchase. Or can we only enter once?


Buy 10 indie books, get 10 entries. 

BTW - I will be emailing everyone this weekend to let people know I've received and logged their entries. If an entry is ineligible, I will let those people know at that time, also.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks guys. Let the one clicking begin.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

And if you're having problems deciding which books to buy, Jeff has two fantastic author lists located in the Book Bazaar.

Thanks to everybody who has participated so far.    Really means a lot.


----------



## JL Bryan (Aug 10, 2010)

Great stuff, I'll let people know about this through my blog/twitter/facebook/anyplace else that lets me hook in my RSS feed...


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

JL Bryan said:


> Great stuff, I'll let people know about this through my blog/twitter/facebook/anyplace else that lets me hook in my RSS feed...


Thanks! Note that the contest page includes a link to Jeff's genre thread, so that everybody can find some indie books they like.

http://www.DanielArenson.com/WinAKindle.htm


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks! I entered. I buy lots of indie books. 

Linda


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Do you guys prefer separate emails for each book purchased or can we lump them together?  Buying spree tonight... 3 indie books (thank the Quasi book klub)!!


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Emily King said:


> Do you guys prefer separate emails for each book purchased or can we lump them together? Buying spree tonight... 3 indie books (thank the Quasi book klub)!!


Lump 'em. I'll separate 'em later.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

LCEvans said:


> Thanks! I entered. I buy lots of indie books.
> 
> Linda


Thanks, Linda!


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

WOW!! You guys freaking ROCK!!!









I'll be buying a ton


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Emily King said:


> Do you guys prefer separate emails for each book purchased or can we lump them together? Buying spree tonight... 3 indie books (thank the Quasi book klub)!!


Anything to make david work harder.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Sounds like we're getting a lot of entries from you guys.  Thanks!    We really appreciate it.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

monkeyluis said:


> Anything to make david work harder.


Are you related to my wife? She really enjoys making me work.


----------



## bluefrog (Apr 6, 2010)

I am so glad this is going on all month. I am so broke at the moment.
Really great contest idea.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> Are you related to my wife? She really enjoys making me work.


He's probably related to you D-Mac... he has the same hair line.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

bluefrog said:


> I am so glad this is going on all month. I am so broke at the moment.
> Really great contest idea.


Thanks, Bluefrog! The great thing about indie books is that they usually only cost $3, so you don't have to break your savings plan to read them.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

John Fitch V said:


> He's probably related to you D-Mac... he has the same hair line.


Lol. Yeah. The shaved head brotherhood. Mine is by choice. Not sure about David.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

monkeyluis said:


> Lol. Yeah. The shaved head brotherhood. Mine is by choice. Not sure about David.


Mine is by choice, too. Just not _my_ choice.


----------



## Karen Fenech (Jul 1, 2010)

A great idea for a contest. It's so nice that you're doing this to generate support and create awareness for indie authors.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Karen Fenech said:


> A great idea for a contest. It's so nice that you're doing this to generate support and create awareness for indie authors.


Thanks, Karen.


----------



## Elizabeth Brown (Sep 20, 2010)

This is wonderful... and I'm definitely going to enter!  

I'm going to promote this on The Frugal eReader facebook page to help spread the word.

Great idea!
Elizabeth


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thank you, thank you, thank you for the contest. My birthday is next Tues & I have a root canal to be done on next Monday, so I have been fretting over the costs & trying to make my gift certificates that I got last month to last. I purchased an Indie book last night that had been on my list to buy & sent you the receipt a few minutes ago. I like to think that these are my Birthday books.  I love to support the Indie Authors, so I have been purchasing Indie books every month. Now, I'll buy more this month.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Thank you, Toby and Elizabeth!  And good luck!


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

eTrubrown said:


> This is wonderful... and I'm definitely going to enter!
> 
> I'm going to promote this on The Frugal eReader facebook page to help spread the word.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much!


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

What a great contest! This gave me the excuse impetus I needed to buy the Half Orc omnibus.

Does that count as three entries ?


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

sandypeach said:


> What a great contest! This gave me the excuse impetus I needed to buy the Half Orc omnibus.
> 
> Does that count as three entries ?


Cute, but proooobably not. You'll have to sweet-talk McAfee about that. He's judge/jury in this contest. Hope you enjoy, by the way!

David Dalglish


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

well, I had plans to download a couple this month anyway. so when I get home, I'll be sending you an email. what  a great idea!


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Half-Orc said:


> Cute, but proooobably not. You'll have to sweet-talk McAfee about that. He's judge/jury in this contest. Hope you enjoy, by the way!
> 
> David Dalglish


You will need to let the rest of us know if we can count books as multiples if they contain more than one full book - I just bought one that has 3 in it.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Emily King said:


> You will need to let the rest of us know if we can count books as multiples if they contain more than one full book - I just bought one that has 3 in it.





sandypeach said:


> What a great contest! This gave me the excuse impetus I needed to buy the Half Orc omnibus.
> 
> Does that count as three entries ?


Heh. Sorry, guys. 1 entry per purchase.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Emily King said:


> You will need to let the rest of us know if we can count books as multiples if they contain more than one full book - I just bought one that has 3 in it.


Yeah, but then you could buy "Lake and 17 Other Stories" and soooo cheat the system.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Half-Orc said:


> Yeah, but then you could buy "Lake and 17 Other Stories" and soooo cheat the system.


Very true... I don't mind the single entry per purchase... I saved money by buying the 3 books in 1, while I could have bought them separately to get more entries. I've been quite the spender this month, and would have bought what I bought even without the contest. (I think I'm up to 7 now and already looking at my next purchase )


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

What a fun contest!

I have sent in two entries so far. I am sure there will be more to come. I cant' seem to get enough of Indie books lately.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks to everybody for participating!  Glad to see you guys are enjoying it.    Hope you're finding some good reads out of it!


----------



## Dee_DeTarsio (Oct 26, 2010)

Great idea--thanks for helping spread to the word on the indies!


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Dee_DeTarsio said:


> Great idea--thanks for helping spread to the word on the indies!


You're welcome, Dee, and thanks!


----------



## karencantwell (Jun 17, 2010)

Great idea guys - I promoted it on my blog and plan to enter for sure, especially since I bought _Lessons_ by Mike Crane just a couple of days ago!


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

karencantwell said:


> Great idea guys - I promoted it on my blog and plan to enter for sure, especially since I bought _Lessons_ by Mike Crane just a couple of days ago!


Thanks, Karen! It's great that you bought _Lessons_; it's one of the books sponsoring the contest.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I hope you don't mind, Daniel:

I posted your weblink to the amazon kindle fb page as well as my personal webpage. hope you all get some hits to your novels.

t


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

theapatra said:


> I hope you don't mind, Daniel:
> 
> I posted your weblink to the amazon kindle fb page as well as my personal webpage. hope you all get some hits to your novels.
> 
> t


Thanks, T!


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Last night I went through about half of the entries and got them logged in. There were a lot more than I thought there would be. I'll tackle the rest tonight.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

karencantwell said:


> Great idea guys - I promoted it on my blog and plan to enter for sure, especially since I bought _Lessons_ by Mike Crane just a couple of days ago!


Thank you, Karen! For both parts! 

It sounds like we're getting a lot of entries, and that's a good thing! Keep it up, guys!


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

So....many...entries...

I can't keep up with them all.

Folks, I have been trying to send emails to everyone who enteres the contest to let them know their entries have been received, but it's been overwhelming. So from this point on I will only send an email if the entry is ineligible. If you don't hear from me, then your entry is fine.

NOTE: There were a few entries at the beginning of the contest that were inelligible and have not gotten replies yet. I will be emailing those people tonight or tomorrow night.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

A resonable approach.

I'm waiting for some money and then you can expect a S***load of entries.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> So....many...entries...
> 
> I can't keep up with them all.
> 
> ...


you know, maybe an autoresponder would work here. sign up for one free and have them email the receipts to the address. the autoresponder can send an automatic, got it and if it's ineligible you'll heara from us in a couple of days kind of thing. then you can cull out while the emails get taken care of.

just a thought


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

Just made my first purchase for the month and sent in my first entry.  More to come, I'm sure!  Thanks for such a great contest and a great excuse to discover new indie authors!


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

dpinmd said:


> Just made my first purchase for the month and sent in my first entry. More to come, I'm sure! Thanks for such a great contest and a great excuse to discover new indie authors!


Thanks, and good luck!


----------



## wuzfuzzy (Nov 4, 2010)

David,

I worry that some of our emails may be sent your spam filter, and if you don't reply to each stating you been entered some people may never know if they actually have been entered.  Like myself I purchased an indie book the day the contest started on the Nov 1 at around 2:00 pm and sent the email   Not saying that even if my entry didn't count that I wouldn't be enjoying my purchase.


----------



## Debi F (Nov 10, 2010)

This is a wonderful idea! I've entered a couple of times just now, too. 

(And just wanted to say that I really liked 33AD -- I haven't read your other books yet, but plan to do so soon!)


----------



## wuzfuzzy (Nov 4, 2010)

Debi F said:


> This is a wonderful idea! I've entered a couple of times just now, too.
> 
> (And just wanted to say that I really liked 33AD -- I haven't read your other books yet, but plan to do so soon!)


Hah! thats the book I choose to start reading too.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

wuzfuzzy said:


> David,
> 
> I worry that some of our emails may be sent your spam filter, and if you don't reply to each stating you been entered some people may never know if they actually have been entered. Like myself I purchased an indie book the day the contest started on the Nov 1 at around 2:00 pm and sent the email  Not saying that even if my entry didn't count that I wouldn't be enjoying my purchase.


Don't worry. I've been checking the spam filter twice a day and transferring the contest emails to my inbox. So far I've moved 37 entries from Spam to Inbox.



Debi F said:


> This is a wonderful idea! I've entered a couple of times just now, too.
> 
> (And just wanted to say that I really liked 33AD -- I haven't read your other books yet, but plan to do so soon!)


Thank you. I hope you enjoy the rest of them.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Actually, I want to let you all in on a little secret that Dalglish, Crane, Arenson and I came up with. We came up with this contest not to give away a Kindle or sell books... no, that was what we told McAfee... 

We just want to swarm him with receipts so he pulls out the rest of his... oh, wait.

Never mind.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

John Fitch V said:


> Actually, I want to let you all in on a little secret that Dalglish, Crane, Arenson and I came up with. We came up with this contest not to give away a Kindle or sell books... no, that was what we told McAfee...
> 
> We just want to swarm him with receipts so he pulls out the rest of his... oh, wait.
> 
> Never mind.


How do you think McAfee ended up this way? Too many giveaways.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

Okay I am sorta embarrassed to ask.. but what is an Indie book?


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Bonbonlover said:


> Okay I am sorta embarrassed to ask.. but what is an Indie book?


A book released directly by the author -- no publisher.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Pretty much every author on this site is an indie author, Bonbon. There are a few who do work with publishers.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

John Fitch V said:


> Pretty much every author on this site is an indie author, Bonbon. There are a few who do work with publishers.


Yep; almost every book you'll find here on Kindleboards is indie. I suggest browsing through the Book Bazaar and choosing something you like. Good luck!


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh thank you... Now I get it.. _Indie_ stands for _Independent_. 

For some reason I was thinking of genre...

It sure is fun to learn something new!! I will browse around and look forward to reading some new Indie books!


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Bonbonlover said:


> Oh thank you... Now I get it.. _Indie_ stands for _Independent_.
> 
> For some reason I was thinking of genre...
> 
> It sure is fun to learn something new!! I will browse around and look forward to reading some new Indie books!


Thanks! And yes -- can be any genre. I write fantasy. McAfee writes horror. There are probably indie books here in every genre. I'm sure you'll find some good ones.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Well, I bought 7 books.   That was a lot of fun. I got the Red Sox book, Turning Back the Clock, I think. I figured that since the Red Sox is my team, that I should get it. I also lived right down the street from Fenway Park, way back when I went to college. I have a small Red Sox Bat, that I keep by my bed for protection. Actually, I wouldn't have even found this book if not for this contest. Thanks again for having this contest.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Toby said:


> Well, I bought 7 books.  That was a lot of fun. I got the Red Sox book, Turning Back the Clock, I think. I figured that since the Red Sox is my team, that I should get it. I also lived right down the street from Fenway Park, way back when I went to college. I have a small Red Sox Bat, that I keep by my bed for protection. Actually, I wouldn't have even found this book if not for this contest. Thanks again for having this contest.


Awesome! And thanks for your support!


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

I commend you guys for running a great contest - and supporting and promoting all indie authors and books. My books, Sudden Death & Dead Ball were originally published traditionally and when my publisher had financial issues I went indie and I love it! 

Thanks for promoting us all. I'm heading over to facebook and twitter to promote your contest now. 

Hope you don't mind if indie authors also buy some indies to enter the contest too?

Michael


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

michaelbalkind said:


> Hope you don't mind if indie authors also buy some indies to enter the contest too?


Only the contest sponsors (me, the Davids, John, and Mike) cannot enter to win (though our books are eligible as entries if others buy them). You're good.  Good luck!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Toby said:


> Well, I bought 7 books.  That was a lot of fun. I got the Red Sox book, Turning Back the Clock, I think. I figured that since the Red Sox is my team, that I should get it. I also lived right down the street from Fenway Park, way back when I went to college. I have a small Red Sox Bat, that I keep by my bed for protection. Actually, I wouldn't have even found this book if not for this contest. Thanks again for having this contest.


I hope you enjoy it, Toby. Thanks for picking it up!



> Hope you don't mind if indie authors also buy some indies to enter the contest too?


Welcome to the party, Michael. Grab a few, and let us know what you pick up; let others know what you're reading; it only helps everyone.

JFV


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Bought two so far and am reading so I can leave reviews later. this contest can benefit us in many ways, David. Keep the kindle warm for me. I feel lucky


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

Sweet deal.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Your welcome, guys! This has been a fun contest for me, since I'm all for buying indie books. 
John, I'm sure that I will enjoy your book.   Good luck with sales!


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

John Fitch V said:


> Grab a few, and let us know what you pick up; let others know what you're reading; it only helps everyone.


I can list some of the Indies I've read recently that I enjoyed (not necessarily ones that are entered into the contest, because of the date they were bought):

*Disintegration* by Scott Nicholson
*As I Die Lying* by Scott Nicholson
*In Her Name* (series) by Michael R. Hicks
*Guardian Of The Mountain* by David Dalglish
*Portal* by Imogen Rose
*Cyberdrome* by Joseph Rhea
Amanda Hocking's books
JR Rain's books
Any of David McAfee's books (I've read them all)

That's all I can come up with right now... More later!


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Emily King said:


> Any of David McAfee's books (I've read them all)


My favorite sentence of the day.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

David McAfee said:


> My favorite sentence of the day.


Well, I also can't help you at all by buying any of them for this contest, since I already have them.  Glad I could provide your fav sentance for the day... (unless it's changed since then??)


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Emily King said:


> Well, I also can't help you at all by buying any of them for this contest, since I already have them.  Glad I could provide your fav sentance for the day... (unless it's changed since then??)


Nope.  Still my favorite.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

A question to all: Have you sent your receipts in yet? Huh, huh, huh? We're almost halfway through the month, and halfway through the contest.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

And remember: In addition to entering the contest, you can support indie authors by spreading the word. Please tweet, facebook, and blog about this contest. Just send people over to: http://www.DanielArenson.com/WinAKindle.htm

Thanks!


----------



## Oneironaut (May 18, 2010)

Bonbonlover said:


> Oh thank you... Now I get it.. _Indie_ stands for _Independent_.
> 
> For some reason I was thinking of genre...
> 
> It sure is fun to learn something new!! I will browse around and look forward to reading some new Indie books!


Late in 2009 is when I first started getting into indie games, and learned the term. And only a few months ago for books. Before that I always thought that indie meant that something was an adventure movie like Indiana Jones.

Anyway, I just sent in my receipt for an entry, and should have a couple more before the month is over.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Good luck!


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

John Fitch V said:


> A question to all: Have you sent your receipts in yet? Huh, huh, huh? We're almost halfway through the month, and halfway through the contest.


I'm gonna send them in all at once. I want David to work hard. I bought a bunch though.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

He's not sweating right now. He needs to work up a good lather. Go ahead, send them in, Luis.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Over 200 entries so far.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

I haven't yet entered, but I just blogged about it and post it to my Facebook. Good luck with the contest!


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

MaryMcDonald said:


> I haven't yet entered, but I just blogged about it and post it to my Facebook.


Thanks, Mary!


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

I've entered.  This is fun!


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm just thankful Indies (generally) don't cost as much as mass market books!  Geez-Louise!  I would be flat broke!!


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> Over 200 entries so far.


22 are mine. I'm going to submit more!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Glad you kids have gotten involved and submitted receipts.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

monkeyluis said:


> 22 are mine. I'm going to submit more!


Wow, Luis. You weren't kidding about making me work! sheesh. Your name is dominating my inbox today.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> Wow, Luis. You weren't kidding about making me work! sheesh. Your name is dominating my inbox today.


Good. I need this Kindle, it shall be mine!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Dominating the inbox is not a bad thing.


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Just sent in three more entries!


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice!  Keep them coming!  There's still time.


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

I don't know if I've said this out loud yet, but I think this is the coolest contest ever.  You sponsors are the best.

I need to look through my Amazon receipts.  I know I have at least a few to submit.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Daniel Pyle said:


> I don't know if I've said this out loud yet, but I think this is the coolest contest ever. You sponsors are the best.
> 
> I need to look through my Amazon receipts. I know I have at least a few to submit.


Thanks, Daniel!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Daniel Pyle said:


> You sponsors are the best.


Seriously... what are you trying to say here? 

We appreciate your entries and your kind words!


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Daniel Pyle said:


> I don't know if I've said this out loud yet, but I think this is the coolest contest ever. You sponsors are the best.
> 
> I need to look through my Amazon receipts. I know I have at least a few to submit.


Thanks, Daniel! Much appreciated! 

It's just nice to do something that supports our Indie community over here. Gotta support each other!


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Great... now the Karate Kid theme song is stuck in my head.  

"You're the best.... arooound... nothing's gonna ever keep you down..."

This will stay stuck for a couple days... *sigh*


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

AAAAAAAAARRRRRGGGGHHHHHH!  EARWORM!


----------



## s0nicfreak (Jun 10, 2010)

What's the turnaround on replying? I sent one on the 17th and didn't get a reply, hoping it didn't go to your spam folder...


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

s0nicfreak said:


> What's the turnaround on replying? I sent one on the 17th and didn't get a reply, hoping it didn't go to your spam folder...


Hi Sonic,

David responds to entries in batches. I'd give it a few more days. If you haven't heard back by then, PM one of us sponsors to ask. Not to worry -- if you emailed the right address, and included a receipt, you should be good. 

Daniel


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

I thought David was only contacting people if their entries weren't valid? I haven't heard anything and have been sending in entries randomly throughout the month (actually have several more to send in soon).


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Emily King said:


> I thought David was only contacting people if their entries weren't valid? I haven't heard anything and have been sending in entries randomly throughout the month (actually have several more to send in soon).


Oops, my bad. You're right. I see that David posted a while back, saying he'll only email you if your entry is invalid. Otherwise, you're good to go. Thanks for correcting me.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Cool guys.
It is neat that you do this.
I have purchased several indie books (mostly KB-resident authors) this month.
I mostly patronize the KB indies.
The giveaway is not necessary to get me to read the KB indies, but it is a nice touch anyway.
And I guess that I have read something from all of the sponsors.

Just sayin.....


----------



## s0nicfreak (Jun 10, 2010)

Daniel Arenson said:


> Oops, my bad. You're right. I see that David posted a while back, saying he'll only email you if your entry is invalid. Otherwise, you're good to go. Thanks for correcting me.


Okay, thanks


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Just wanted to note there are over 500 individual entries so far. I can't respond to all of them, I just don't have the time. I now only reply if there is a problem with the entry.


----------



## JL Bryan (Aug 10, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> Just wanted to note there are over 500 individual entries so far. I can't respond to all of them, I just don't have the time. I now only reply if there is a problem with the entry.


That's great! I appreciate what you guys are doing for indie authors here


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Just inundated David's inbox with a bunch more entries.  I'm finding some really great books and you can't beat the price!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I just sent a bunch of entries too. . . . .thanks for doing this, guys!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Really excited to find out who wins. Hopefully it is a Kindleboarder. That'd be nice  .

Now if we can only get David to do some organizing to find out which indies have been bought the most!


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Only a week left.  Buy indies!  Flood David's inbox!  Let's see if we can make it explode.  If you can blow up David's computer, you get a bonus entry.  

And remember... you can help us out by facebooking, tweeting, blogging, and bugging random people on the street.  Spread the word.


----------



## JL Bryan (Aug 10, 2010)

Just blogged/etc. to remind people to enter before the end of the month!


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

JL Bryan said:


> Just blogged/etc. to remind people to enter before the end of the month!


Thanks, JL!


----------



## s0nicfreak (Jun 10, 2010)

I sent 1 on the 17th and 6 more today. Unless someone sends me an early xmas giftcard (), looks like 7 entries is all I can manage. I think everything I got was from KindleBoards authors


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Daniel Arenson said:


> Only a week left. Buy indies! Flood David's inbox! Let's see if we can make it explode. If you can blow up David's computer, you get a bonus entry.
> 
> And remember... you can help us out by facebooking, tweeting, blogging, and bugging random people on the street. Spread the word.


He can accept them on his iPhone, I'm sure. 

JFV


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

John Fitch V said:


> He can accept them on his iPhone, I'm sure.
> 
> JFV


I don't have an iphone. I have an iPod touch, though.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm sending 10 entries your way in the morning... Retail therapy, indie style!


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

I just counted the number of entries I have so far.

742!


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> I just counted the number of entries I have so far.
> 
> 742!


Very nice number.

Remember everyone -- it's your last day to enter!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Would love for us to hit a round 1,000.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

I think I'm done buying for the month... I wasn't keeping track of how much money I was spending on books until I just now totaled it all up. I'm at almost $52.   

I hope you guys have all had an increase in sales for the month!


----------



## k-newbie (Nov 13, 2010)

How do you know if you bought an indie book?  Does it say in the amazon description? I think I have bought them in Nov but  not sure. 

If it says "Sold by: Amazon Digital Services"  is that indie?

thx!!


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

No budget for anything right now, but I entered twice when the contest was first announced. 2 out of 1,000 is pretty good odds, right?


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

k-newbie said:


> How do you know if you bought an indie book? Does it say in the amazon description? I think I have bought them in Nov but not sure.
> 
> If it says "Sold by: Amazon Digital Services" is that indie?
> 
> thx!!


Odds are very high that if it is Amazon Digital Services (with no publisher listed) then it is an indie. Price is also a good indicator (if it falls within the 0.99-2.99 bracket, then most likely it is an indie). Feel free to send them over anyway. McAfee's been sorting through them, and he'll enter the legit ones and let you know about the ones that aren't. Doesn't hurt to try, eh?

David Dalglish


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Only a few hours left to enter.  GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!


----------



## k-newbie (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks!
I just sent/entered 20 books. I bought 6 of them since I saw this thread 



Half-Orc said:


> Odds are very high that if it is Amazon Digital Services (with no publisher listed) then it is an indie. Price is also a good indicator (if it falls within the 0.99-2.99 bracket, then most likely it is an indie). Feel free to send them over anyway. McAfee's been sorting through them, and he'll enter the legit ones and let you know about the ones that aren't. Doesn't hurt to try, eh?
> 
> David Dalglish


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

k-newbie said:


> Thanks!
> I just sent/entered 20 books. I bought 6 of them since I saw this thread


Thanks, and good luck. 

Four hours left to enter!


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

HA!  I bought 3 more... I'm like a freakin' addict... (and yes, I sent them in)

It'd be interesting to see how many entries people have submitted (or that can be interpreted as a plea to somebody to assure me that I'm not an insane person for buying this many books in one fell swoop).


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

We've had others submit 20 or so. Trust me. You aren't insane.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Emily King said:


> I think I'm done buying for the month... I wasn't keeping track of how much money I was spending on books until I just now totaled it all up. I'm at almost $52.
> 
> I hope you guys have all had an increase in sales for the month!


ah, but still just a litte over the cost of a hardcover book. gotta love it


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

All right, folks. Entries are CLOSED. I had a few sneak in past the midnight time limit last night, but I let 'em slide because midnight here isn't midnight everywhere. It's going to take a little time to sort through the remaining entries and get everything totaled up. I will announce the winner on my blog and here (and a few other places) no later than Friday, December 10, 2010, but more likely closer to the middle of the week.

The winner will be determined by that great equalizer, Random.org.

Thank you to everyone who entered! Over 800 (no exact number yet) indie books were sold during the contest. How cool is that?


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> Thank you to everyone who entered! Over 800 (no exact number yet) indie books were sold during the contest. How cool is that?


That is fantastic. That's why I wanted to be a part of this. A big "Thank You" to everybody who particpated in the contest and making it a success!


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

theapatra said:


> ah, but still just a litte over the cost of a hardcover book. gotta love it


Ended up spending around $60, and it bought just shy of 30 books (bought a few that had 3 books in 1). I cringe at the thought of buying a $12 or $15 ebook!


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm so excited! Can't wait for you to announce the winners.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Emily King said:


> I cringe at the thought of buying a $12 or $15 ebook!


To date the most I have spent on an ebook is $2.99. I'm probably in the vast minority here, but even big name authors haven't been able to squeeze more than that outta me. There are just too many good books at $2.99 and lower for me to give another $10 to Penguin or S&S.


----------



## s0nicfreak (Jun 10, 2010)

> I will announce the winner on my blog and here (and a few other places) no later than Friday, December 10, 2010, but more likely closer to the middle of the week.


Now to play the Go Insane While Waiting game


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Who won?


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Toby said:


> Who won?


Announced it on 12/6/10. Here's the thread:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,44496.0.html

Winner was Daniel Pyle.


----------

